# Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Bayerische Berufsfischer:
Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?​**Stressreaktion des Karpfens auf Angeln, Luftaufenthalt und Hälterung*​In der Zeitschrift "Fischer und Teichwirt" erschien ein sehr interessanter Artikel der sich mit der Stressreaktion des Karpfens auf Angeln, Luftaufenthalt und Hälterung befasst.  

Freundlicherweise haben uns die Kollegen der Redaktion "Fischer und Teichwirt" die Erlaubnis erteilt den Artikel hier bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen und so auch Anglern zugänglich zu machen.

Wir bedanken uns recht herzlich bei den Berufsfischern aus Bayern, bei der Redaktion vom "Fischer und Teichwirt" für diesen fundierten Artikel, der ja auch klar die C+R-Diskussion (nicht nur) bei Karpfenanglern und das Thema "Trophäenfotos" beinhaltet und um interessante Aspekte erweitert.

Thomas Finkbeiner


---------------------------------------------​
*6. Stressreaktion des Karpfens auf Angeln, Luftaufenthalt und Hälterung​*
Der Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) gehört zu den wichtigsten Fischarten des Catch-and-Release-Trophäenangelns. Neben dem üblichen Angelstress ist damit auch ein bis zu 10 Minuten dauernder Luftaufenthalt (Messen, Wiegen, Fotografieren) vor dem Zurücksetzen verbunden. Der Aufenthalt an der Luft kann bei Fischen zum Kollabieren der Kiemenlamellen mit erheblichen Folgeschäden führen.

In einem kontrollierten Laborexperiment mit Teich-K2 wurde bei 12 und 22 °C untersucht, welche stressphysiologischen Auswirkungen (1) die Simulation des Angelvorgangs (drei Minuten), (2) Angelsimulation verbunden mit einem zehnminütigen Luftaufenthalt, (3) Angelsimulation und anschließende 9stündige Hälterung in einem „Karpfensack“ sowie (4) die Kombination aller drei Stressoren haben. Der Laborversuch wurde ergänzt durch einen vergleichbaren Freiland-Angelversuch in einem ostkanadischen See bei 18,3 – 23,1 °C, allerdings versuchsbedingt ohne Kontrollvariante.

Tab. 2-1 zeigt ausgewählte Ergebnisse des Laborversuchs, Tab. 2-2 Ergebnisse des Feldversuchs.

*Tab. 2-1: Ausgewählte Ergebnisse des Laborversuchs*





Der Luftaufenthalt führte nur zu einem moderaten zusätzlichen Stress. Beim Verhalten der Fische nach dem Zurücksetzen im Feldangelversuch waren die Auswirkungen aber deutlicher, z.B. eine um etwa ein Drittel geringere zurückgelegte Entfernung vom Aussetzungsort und eine um etwa ein Viertel längere Ruhezeit der Fische nach dem Aussetzen.

Die Differenzen bei den primären Stressparametern zwischen dem Labor- und dem Feldversuch können an der Zeitdauer zwischen Stressereignis und Blutentnahme oder auch an der Herkunft der Fische (deutsche Zuchtkarpfen vs. kanadische ausgewilderte Karpfen) liegen.

Verluste traten innerhalb von zwei Monaten nach den Versuchen nicht auf. Insgesamt haben die Versuche die praktische Erfahrung bestätigt, dass Karpfen sehr widerstandsfähig gegen Luftaufenthalte sind, v.a. bei niedrigen Temperaturen. 

Das Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren scheint für Karpfen weniger belastend zu sein als eine längere Hälterung auf engem Raum bei möglicherweise schlechter Wasserqualität. Das ist den Teichwirten schon seit Generationen bekannt!

RAPP, T. et al. (2014): Consequences of air exposure on the physiology and behavior of caught-and-released Common carp in the laboratory and under natural conditions. N. Amer. J. of  Fish. Mgt. 34: 232 – 246. 

Quellenangabe: 
*Stressreaktion des Karpfens auf Angeln, Luftaufenthalt und Hälterung*
Quelle: Fischer und Teichwirt, 68.Jahrgang, Heft Nr. 05/17, Rubrik “Aus aller Welt”, Beitrag Nr. 6 

---------------------------------------------​






"Fischer und Teichwirt" ist die monatlich erscheinende Zeitschrift vom Verband der Bayerischen Berufsfischer e.V. und ist im Internet unter www.berufsfischer.de zu erreichen.

---------------------------------------------​Wir verweisen hier auch gerne auf weitere Artikel aus "Fischer und Teichwirt" bei uns:
Bayerische Berufsfischer: Schicksal der Aale mit tief geschlucktem Haken

 Effektive Vermittlung guter fachlicher Praxis bei "catch and release" an Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Fischer und Teichwirt schrieb:


> Das Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren scheint für Karpfen weniger belastend zu sein als eine längere Hälterung auf engem Raum bei möglicherweise schlechter Wasserqualität. *Das ist den Teichwirten schon seit Generationen bekannt!*


Eindeutige Aussage...........


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo,



> Das ist den Teichwirten schon seit Generationen bekannt!




Ist bei Karpfenpuffbetreibern aber auch kein Geheimnis.

Dort ist das Einsacken i.d.R. verboten, aber ne "kurze" Fotosession erlaubt.

Schließlich soll das Anlagevermögen möglichst wenig Schaden nehmen.

Bezieht sich natürlich nur auf "echte" Karpfen. Bei Graskarpfen hätte es wohl andere Ergebnisse gegeben.


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Verbot des Sackens in Puffanlagen rührt vermutlich in erster Linie daher, dass man einen Diebstahl der Fische erschweren / unterbinden will...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Bezieht sich natürlich nur auf "echte" Karpfen. Bei Graskarpfen hätte es wohl andere Ergebnisse gegeben.


Davon ging ich nach dem Lesen aus..


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ging ich nach dem Lesen aus..



 steht oben
 Karpfen
_Cyprinus Carpio_

 aber Graskarpfen

_Ctenopharyngodon idella#h_

_Bestätigt, dass was jeder der mal Karpfen! "behandelt"  hat_


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo,



> Das Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren scheint für Karpfen weniger belastend zu sein als eine längere Hälterung auf engem Raum



Die traurige Wirklichkeit bei manchen Szeneanglern ist aber, dass das Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren erst *nach* einer längeren Hälterung auf engem Raum stattfindet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Klar ist damit aber auch, dass eben nicht fotografieren, messen und wiegen das Problem ist - ausser für Rechtler und Schützer wahrscheinlich immer noch-..


----------



## Raubwels (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Und nur weil es weniger belastend ist heißt das ja noch lange nicht das der Fisch auf Dauer wenn er das 10 mal oder mehr erlebt keinen Schaden davon trägt. Auch macht es bestimmt einen unterschied ob das Tier aus einem Angelteich stammt oder aus freier Wildbahn.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> . Auch macht es bestimmt einen unterschied ob das Tier aus einem Angelteich stammt oder aus freier Wildbahn.


Schreiben sie ja, bei denen aus freier Wildbahn im Feldversuch war der Stress höher als im Laborexperiment (also Teichbedingungen) .

Sie meinen es könnte aber auch an unteschiedlichen Fischen liegen.


----------



## phatfunky (31. Juli 2017)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die traurige Wirklichkeit bei manchen Szeneanglern ist aber, dass das Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren erst *nach* einer längeren Hälterung auf engem Raum stattfindet.





Ja und deshalb sage ich wieder was ich bereits 1000 mal gesagt habe, und sicher wieder 1000 mal wiederholen wird:

Es ist höchste Zeit dass C&R als ganz normaler Teil des Angeln akzeptiert wird. z.B schon bei der Angelprüfung. Nur dann hat man eine vernünftige Grundlage um Angler zu schulen, wie man es richtig macht.

Solange C&R bloß aus Prinzip verteufelt wird, werden jede Menge 'Best Practices' (empfohlenes handhaben) nie ans Licht kommen, so hat man sich ins eigenen Bein geschossen. Oder besser gesagt die sture Minderheit schießt die Mehrheit der Angler ins Bein. 

Und die beste Beispiele dafür findet man nicht beim Karpfenangeln sondern beim Hecht. Im Gegensatz zu Karpfen sind Hechte sehr empfindlich aber wer nimmt einen abharkematte mit sich beim Hechtangeln?!? Aber wem interessiert das?

Das ist die eigentliche traurige Wirklichkeit. Dass die Gegner von C&R genau die sind, die verhindern dass C&R von den breiten Massen verantwortlich praktiziert wird.

Übrigens @fishhalk was sind Szeneangler? Ich kenne Begriffe wie Raubfischangler, Friedfischangler, Spinnfisher, Fliegenfischer, Allround Angler, usw, aber Szenenangler habe ich noch nie gehört.

Sarkasmus aus. Klartext an. Das hinterlässt bei mir ein extrem bitteren Beigeschmack, denn es klingt als würdest du dich von anderen Angler abgrenzen wollen? 

Was möchte jede Gegner (zB Gegner von angeln) mehr als dass 'der Feind' gespalten ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Bezeichnend ist es, dass bayrische Berufsfischer Geld und Zeit in solche Forschungen stecken, um jahrhunderte alte Erfahrungen mit den Tieren zu beweisen!
Früher wurden die Fische in nasses Moos eingepackt, auf dem Rücken von Maultieren, über Alpenpässe transportiert und keinen hat es interessiert.
Die Fische haben es überlebt, sonst hätte man dies sicher nicht gemacht.
Immerhin hatte ein solcher Fisch damals einen echten Wert und dieser war es sicher nicht, als Sportgerät zu fungieren!
Nur um heutigen Schützern argumentativ begegnen zu können, erforscht man Sachverhalte die schon lange bekannt sind!
Wo sind wir nur hin gekommen?

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Immer dran denken:
die (sicherlich robusteren) Urväter dieser Tiere wurden vor noch gar nicht soo langer Zeit durch Mönche verbreitet.
Von Kloster zu Kloster ging es mit Ochsenkarren, also durchaus auch Strecken, die länger als 1 Tag dauerten.
Ge"hältert" wurden die Karpfen dabei nicht etwa in Wasser (wie denn auch), sondern in feuchtem Moos. |bigeyes

Die gesamte Schaden-durch-C&R-Debatte vernachlässigt -auch neben anderen Bedingungen wie Umgebungstemperatur, etc.- vollkommen die FischART.
Man kann Sensibelchen wie Bachforellen nicht mit Karpfen & Aal in einem Atemzug nennen, sondern muss in dieser Diskussion viel mehr differenzieren.

Untersuchungen wie diese helfen da sehr!


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man kann Sensibelchen wie Bachforellen nicht mit Karpfen & Aal und Waller in einem Atemzug nennen, sondern muss in dieser Diskussion viel mehr differenzieren.



Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Und die Karausche nicht zu vergessen, die sind wahrscheinlich noch weniger sensibel als Karpfen.


----------



## rippi (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jürgen


Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Manche Jürgen sind so sensibel wie Bachforellen andere Jürgen sind nicht so sensibel.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Jürgen, die Berufsfischer haben das nicht erforscht. Sondern eine Studie gelesen und dazu publiziert. Siehe Artikel da steht unten dran um welche Studie es sich handelt. 

Sie kommen letztlich zu dem Schluss das Teichwirte schon lange um die Robustheit der Karpfen wissen.


----------



## phatfunky (31. Juli 2017)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Die gesamte Schaden-durch-C&R-Debatte vernachlässigt -auch neben anderen Bedingungen wie Umgebungstemperatur, etc.- vollkommen die FischART.
> Man kann Sensibelchen wie Bachforellen nicht mit Karpfen & Aal in einem Atemzug nennen, sondern muss in dieser Diskussion viel mehr differenzieren.
> 
> Untersuchungen wie diese helfen da sehr!




Zum zweiten Punkt klares ja, mMn.

Zum ersten, sage ich eher jain.

Dass es Unterschiede gibt hatte ich auch mal erwähnt aber meines Erachtens ist das bei vielen nicht angekommen. Und warum nicht? Weil C&R eben immer als tabu Thema behandelt wird. 

Wenn wir es erst einmal schaffen, dass C&R als gutes Recht jeden Anglers akzeptiert wird, kann man dann drauf aufbauen und sagen so, guckt mal, so läuft verantwortliches C&R mit Forelle, mit Hecht, mit Schleien, usw.

Aber als erstes muss überhaupt ein breites Akzeptanz her. Jetzt schon zu unterscheiden, würde mMn die Lage nur noch undurchsichtiger machen :-/ Leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Da stellt sich mir auch ne andere Frage.
WARUM liest man sowas wie hier von den Berufsfischern, wo es eindeutig um Angeln und Angler geht (und dies noch in einer anglerfreundlichen Richtung nach meiner Meinung), nicht beim DAFV oder beim Karpfenangelclub im DAFV, dem VDKAC?

Ich bin froh, dass wenigstens die Berufsfischer solche für Angler interessante Dinge veröffentlichen.

DANKE dafür!!


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo,



> Klar ist damit aber auch, dass eben nicht fotografieren, messen und wiegen das Problem ist



sondern die Dauer, die der Fisch außerhalb seines Elements ist.

Das hängt dann auch von der Fischart, der Wasser- und Lufttemperatur, dem richtigen Handling usw. usw. ab.

Das Karpfen so einiges abkönnen, ist bekannt und wird durch diese Studie auch bestätigt..

Das Graskarpfen da wesentlich empfindlicher sind, wissen viele, aber nicht alle. Von Hechten, Zandern, Forellen , Äschen etc. brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen.

Dass es für alle Fische besser wäre, wenn sie nach Möglichkeit im Wasser versorgt würden bzw. der Landaufenthalt so kurz wie möglich gehalten würde, wird wohl auch kaum einer bestreiten.

In C&R-Gewässern gelten da oft recht strenge Regeln. In manchen Salmonidengewässern z.B. ab 20° sogar Angelverbot.

Ist im Zweifel wohl besser, als wenn es jeder so handhabt, wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

@Franz, hast Recht, erst mal (gründlich) lesen und dann schreiben!
Ich habe mal wieder nur die plakative Darstellung von Thomas überflogen.

@rippi, finde ich toll, dass du mich für so sensibel wie eine Bafo hälst, Danke!


----------



## phatfunky (31. Juli 2017)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In C&R-Gewässern gelten da oft recht strenge Regeln. In manchen Salmonidengewässern z.B. ab 20° sogar Angelverbot.
> 
> Ist im Zweifel wohl besser, als wenn es jeder so handhabt, wie er es für richtig hält.




Ohne Zweifel. 

Aber noch besser ist, wenn jede Angler von vorne rein das gleiche  unter 'richtig' versteht. Und das erreicht man nie wenn C&R schon unter Angler immer wieder verteufelt wird. Das ist nicht zielführend!!!

Ich bin (wie viele) kein Freund von Angler die ihre Plastik Madenbehälter oder leeren Maisdosen hinterlassen. Was nicht heißt dass wir gleich Maden und Mais als Köder verbieten müssen. Die Lösung ist, wie oft in leben, Erziehung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Franz, hast Recht, erst mal (gründlich) lesen und dann schreiben!
> Ich habe mal wieder nur die *plakative* Darstellung von Thomas *überflogen.*


Selbst aufm "Plakat" (Grafik) stand ja "BERICHTEN über wissenschaftliche Studien"..

Empfehle neuen Optiker 
:q:q:q:q

Und ja, lesen statt überfliegen hilft....


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo,



> Aber noch besser ist, wenn jede Angler von vorne rein das gleiche unter 'richtig' versteht.



Dazu wäre ne praxisorientierte Ausbildung wünschenswert. 

In Nordamerika gibts zwar keine Prüfung aber manchmal genaue Regeln.

Forellen/Lachse dürfen z.T. nur im Wasser abgehakt werden und nur mit Schwanzwurzelgriff / Kopf im Wasser fotografiert werden.

Manchmal gibt es auch ne 3 Sekunden-Regel, also 3 Sekunden außerhalb des Wassers, dann wieder rein.

In der Beziehung sind uns die Kanadier und Amis schon einiges voraus.

Bei der Beziehung zum Karpfen eher nicht. da gibt es in einigen Staaten sogar Strafgelder fürs Zurücksetzen. Carp = Crapfish


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dazu wäre ne praxisorientierte Ausbildung wünschenswert.


Auch dazu kommt noch was von "Fischer und Teichwirt", der monatlich erscheinenden Zeitschrift vom Verband der Bayerischen Berufsfischer e.V. , was wir hier wieder veröffentlichen dürfen.

Kann ich schon ankündigen hiermit ;-))


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo,



> Verband der Bayerischen *Berufsfischer* e.V.



Vom LFVB hätte ich es auch nicht unbedingt erwartet

Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin keine Fische über Nacht einsacken um anschließend 10minütige Fotosessions zu veranstalten. Aber das ist meine persönliche Einstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Vom LFVB hätte ich es auch nicht unbedingt erwartet


siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir auch ne andere Frage.
> WARUM liest man sowas wie hier von den Berufsfischern, wo es eindeutig um Angeln und Angler geht (und dies noch in einer anglerfreundlichen Richtung nach meiner Meinung), nicht beim DAFV oder beim Karpfenangelclub im DAFV, dem VDKAC?
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass wenigstens die Berufsfischer solche für Angler interessante Dinge veröffentlichen.
> ...



Sack braucht man heute nicht mehr nach meiner Meinung, gibt gute Kameras und Lampen..

Wer will, dem würd ichs aber nicht verbieten..


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Berufsfischer = Profi   ?????


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



> Sack braucht man heute nicht mehr nach meiner Meinung, gibt gute Kameras und Lampen..



Ich hab meinen größten Karpfen gegen 23:40 Uhr gefangen, von dem gibts gar kein Bild.  Und von einigen anderen Pbs diverser Fischarten auch nicht.

Würde aber auch niemand das Fotografieren verbieten wollen, soweit dabei einigermaßen vernünftig agiert wird.

Aber das wäre dann wieder ne andere Diskussion.

Übrigens regt sich ja auch beim LFVB Bayern langsam etwas Richtung selektive Entnahme. Da wäre bei den betroffenen Fischarten ne Anleitung/Schulung zum möglichst schonenden Zurücksetzen sicher nicht verkehrt.

So in der Art, 1.30er Huchen und nun???


----------



## phatfunky (31. Juli 2017)

Ein Sack braucht man vor allem nicht weil WENN ein Karpfen gehältert werden soll, dann gibt es schon lange schwimmende Wiegen, die wesentlich schonendER sind, da sie eine besseren wasserzirkulation (?) erlauben. Das ist der heutige Stand, aber woher sollen viele das wissen wenn nicht offen und konstruktiv über C&R geredet wird. Das gleiche gilt zB für eine Rackensperre. Hier noch überall zu kaufen, in Großbritannien wär man ans Kreuz genagelt fürs gebrauch.

Erziehungssache. Und fishhalk, da hast du eben nich so unrecht mit praxisorientierte Ausbildung! 

Allerdings kann man sie auch sehr gut von erfahrenen angelfreunden aneignen... ja, vorausgesetzt dass sie ebenfalls gut 'ausgebildet' sind natürlich  ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



> Da wäre bei den betroffenen Fischarten ne Anleitung/Schulung zum möglichst schonenden Zurücksetzen sicher nicht verkehrt.


Da müsste man den Leuten aber auch zunächst mal beibringen, auf den jeweiligen Zielfisch so schwer wie möglich und so leicht wie nötig zu angeln

--> also nix mit Plattdrillen-Müssen zwecks (unter-wallerischer) Mode-Handlandung, "Spaß am Drill" durch absichtlich unterdimensioniertes Tackle usw.

Zudem Stinger-Verzicht bei kleinen Gummiködern usw. Ganz zu schweigen von Scheuchangst-durch-Stahl-Deinstallation im Hirn usw.

Was nützt es dem Fisch, wenn er an Land wie ne heilige Kuh behandelt wird, aber per se schon im Eimer ist.

Da wird ein riesen Gewese ums Zurücksetzen gemacht - meiner Meinung nach fängt das aber schon mit der Tackle-Auswahl bzw. der Gesamteinstellung an.

Man kann Bestände sozusagen schon unter Wasser verheizen.

Abgesehen davon: Karpfen und Waller halte ich so ziemlich für die robustesten unserer Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hier gehts ja nur mal um robusten Karpfen..

Aber dass man mit guter Schulung die Mortalitätsrate von ca. 8% auf 3% fast dritteln kann, dazu gibts Studien und später in einem anderen Artikel hier mehr ..
;-)))

Auch wieder von den Berufsfischern und NICHT von DAFV und Konsorten...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hier OT


fishhawk schrieb:


> Übrigens regt sich ja auch beim LFVB Bayern langsam etwas Richtung selektive Entnahme.


aber wo regt sich das was?
Bitte in einem eigenen Thread im Politikbereich darstellen, wenn es etwas Neues geben sollte.


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

@Kati

Bitte schön : 

Eigenverantwortung


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Bitte schön - die Antwort dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lies Dir die Bedingungen durch - Kein Verein, der bei Verstand ist, wird die erfüllen wollen.
> 
> Nicht dem Angler soll mehr Eigenverantwortung gegeben werden!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



> dann gibt es schon lange schwimmende Wiegen,



Ich hab so ne "Anaconda weigh sling" , würde mir trotzdem nicht einfallen, darin nen Fisch über Nacht zu hältern. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen schon gar nicht. Die Dinger schwimmen ja noch dazu an der Oberfläche. 



> also nix mit Plattdrillen-Müssen zwecks (unter-wallerischer) Mode-Handlandung,



In der Tat scheint ja die Drilldauer wesentlich mehr Einfluss zu haben als z.B. die verwendeten Angelhaken.

Studien aus Nordamerika zeigen aber, dass Überlebensraten je nach Fischart schon nahe an die 100% gehen können, wenn bestimmte Vorsichtsmaßnahmen beachtet werden.

Und der Karpfen zählt da sicher zu den robusten Fischen.

Wäre für mich persönlich trotzdem kein Grund, den deshalb jetzt weniger vorsichtig zu behandeln.


----------



## bigkmi (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Das Problem ist meiner Auffassung nach aber die Politik allgemein. Wenn Minderheitsparteien wie die Grünen in die Regierung kommen, muß man ihnen ja die Möglichkeit geben sich zu verwirklichen. Um das eigene Konzept der Mehrheitsparteien nicht zu beeinflussen, werden Zugeständnisse gemacht, damit sich die "Kleinen" auch was auf die Fahnen schreiben können. Wen sucht man sich da? Gruppen, die untereinander zerstritten sind, diverse unterschiedliche Auffassungen bezüglich der Ausübung ihres Hobbys haben und vor allen Dingen Gruppen, die keine vernünftige Interessenvertrtung auf politischer Ebene haben.
Erkennt sich der Eine oder Andere wieder? Ähnlichkeiten mit existierenden Gruppen sind beabsichtigt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## phatfunky (1. August 2017)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich hab so ne "Anaconda weigh sling" , würde mir trotzdem nicht einfallen, darin nen Fisch über Nacht zu hältern. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen schon gar nicht. Die Dinger schwimmen ja noch dazu an der Oberfläche.




Das mag sein, ändert aber nicht die Tatsache dass einen Sack noch schlechter ist. Für manche Fischarten wie grasskarpfen evtl. tödlich. 

Aber das ist was ich meine. In Deutschland wird immer nur über C&R oder kein C&R geredet und nie darüber wie man C&R 'möglichst' verantwortungsbewusst macht. Es heißt immer pauschal C&R ist böse.  Oder eben nicht. Aber dadurch bleibt das Thema eine graue Suppe.

--
Gut gesagt Klaus!!! Genau mein Ansicht. Ein gespaltenes Volk ist leichter Kost für den Gegner.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



phatfunky schrieb:


> Aber das ist was ich meine. In Deutschland wird immer nur über C&R oder kein C&R geredet und nie darüber wie man C&R 'möglichst' verantwortungsbewusst macht


Vielelicht fühlen sich hier einige Berufen um, ähnlich wie weiland Andals Grundangelfibel, einen Releasesleitfaden zu Schreiben? Denn egal ob C+R oder kochtopfangler - jeder muss ab und an einen Fisch releasen und die meisten (wie auch ich) haben kaum einen Plan davon  (abhaken und Rinn damit) und so hätte man dann etwas gutes für alle Seiten getan


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



> Gruppen, die untereinander zerstritten sind, diverse unterschiedliche Auffassungen bezüglich der Ausübung ihres Hobbys haben und vor allen Dingen Gruppen, die keine vernünftige Interessenvertrtung auf politischer Ebene haben.



Also sollen wir jetzt alle zur Abklopperfraktion überlaufen??

Dann hätten wir kein Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Interessen mehr.
Die meisten Verbände würden dann ziemlich genau unsere Interesssen verteten und die Einführung bayerischer Verhältnisse in allen Bundesländern fordern. Dann wären wir alle zufrieden.

Für mich aber irgendwie keine angenehme Zukunftsvorstellung.

Natürlich könnte es auch spiegelverkehrt laufen, aber das halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich.



> Das mag sein, ändert aber nicht die Tatsache dass einen Sack noch schlechter ist. Für manche Fischarten wie grasskarpfen evtl. tödlich.



Deshalb verwende ich weder das eine noch das andere, auch wenn manche glauben, dass das zur Zersplitterung der Anglerschaft führt.


----------



## phatfunky (1. August 2017)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb verwende ich weder das eine noch das andere, auch wenn manche glauben, dass das zur Zersplitterung der Anglerschaft führt.




Ich jedenfalls habe das nicht gemeint. Missverständnis? Ich finde das eine völlig gesunde Einstellung. Meine nutze ich auch nur für eine kurze Zeit.

Das Zersplitterung der Angelschaft hat meine Meinung nach viel mehr mit der Illusion zu tun, das C&R irgendwas böses ist, und das stetige vergleich mit irgendwelchen Karpfenangler die angeblich irgendwelche böse Dinge gemacht haben.

In Großbritannien sind Karpfenangler auch nicht zwangsläufig beliebt, aber wenigstens versteht jede (ohne darüber nachzudenken) dass C&R und Karpfenangeln zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind. 

C&R betrifft jeden Angler (mal mehr, mal weniger) und es ist deshalb tragisch mit Angelfreunden darüber zu streiten nur weil irgendwann der oder der dieses oder jenes gemacht hat. Schwarze Schäfer gibt es immer. Aber man muss sich als Angler echt nicht auftreten als sei man direkt aus einer PETA Mitgliederversammlung rausspaziert gekommen. 

Um klar zu stellen: das unterstelle ich niemanden in diesem Thread  !!!

Wollte nur erwähnen was allgemein hinter meine Gejammer steckt ;-)


----------



## rippi (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



phatfunky schrieb:


> In Großbritannien sind Karpfenangler auch nicht zwangsläufig beliebt, aber wenigstens versteht jede (ohne darüber nachzudenken) dass C&R und Karpfenangeln zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind.


Echt nicht? Ich dachte Karpfenangeln an Karpfenseen ist nationales Kulturerbe und gehört zu Großbritannien wie HP Sauce und ekelhaft aussehende Bohnengerichte zum Frühstück.


----------



## phatfunky (1. August 2017)

rippi schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Ich dachte Karpfenangeln an Karpfenseen ist nationales Kulturerbe und gehört zu Großbritannien wie HP Sauce und ekelhaft aussehende Bohnengerichte zum Frühstück.





LOL 

Nee, schon eher wie Marmite 

(mag auch nicht jede)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Wir verweisen hier auch gerne auf weitere Artikel aus "Fischer und Teichwirt" bei uns:
Bayerische Berufsfischer: Schicksal der Aale mit tief geschlucktem Haken


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hab mal geguckt und hab solche Artikel weder beim DAFV noch beim VDKAC oder einem anderen Sport- und Angelfischerverband gefunden.

Nur bei  den Berufsfischern..
Denen muss man daher doppelt dankbar sein!

Sollte jemand den Artikel irgendwo bei den Sport/Angelfischerverbänden finden, bitte mitteilen/verlinken..

Danke.


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



> Nee, schon eher wie Marmite



Soll aber angeblich ein guter Dip für Friedfischköder sein. Hab ich mangels Verfügbarkeit noch nicht probiert.



> Nur bei den Berufsfischern..
> Denen muss man daher doppelt dankbar sein!



Danke auch von mir.

Ficher und Teichwirte gehen wohl weniger voreingenommen an die Sache heran. Für die ist die Fischerei und der Angelkartenverkauf in erster Linie Lebensunterhalt.Die Motivation der Angler dürfte denen ziemlich egal sein. Denen kommt es mehr auf die Fischbestände an und die dürften dürften sich bei selektiver Entnahme besser entwickeln als wenn alles abgeschlagen werden muss.

Deshalb gibt es bei den Müritzfischern z.B. auch ein Zwischenschonmaß für Hechte.

Bei Angelverbänden kommt dann schon eher auch Ideologie ins Spiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Grade mit der Geschäftsstelle telefoniert - die freuen sich über das Interesse der Angler!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hallo fishhawk



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ficher und Teichwirte gehen wohl weniger voreingenommen an die Sache heran. Für die ist die Fischerei und der Angelkartenverkauf in erster Linie Lebensunterhalt.Die Motivation der Angler dürfte denen ziemlich egal sein. Denen kommt es mehr auf die Fischbestände an und die dürften dürften sich bei selektiver Entnahme besser entwickeln als wenn alles abgeschlagen werden muss.
> 
> Deshalb gibt es bei den Müritzfischern z.B. auch ein Zwischenschonmaß für Hechte.
> 
> Bei Angelverbänden kommt dann schon eher auch Ideologie ins Spiel.



Was schreibst Du da? Ich glaube eher bei Dir kommt manchmal Ideologie ins Spiel.

Ich habe Dir im Zusammenhang mit dem Zwischenschonmaß hier im Forum schon mal geschrieben, dass wir so eine Regelung schon einmal für Forellen genehmigt bekommen haben. Entscheidend war, dass der Leiter der Fischerifachberatung, ein Herr Dr. Peter Wißmath, die Sache mitgetragen hat. 

Selbiger ist nun Chefredakteur der hier seit neuerem so gelobten Zeitschrift "Fischer und Teichwirt".
Und wenn´s jemand noch genauer wissen will wie die Bay. Berufsfischer und der Bay.LFV verbandelt sind, dann möge er entsprechend googeln.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und wenn´s jemand noch genauer wissen will wie die Bay. Berufsfischer und der Bay.LFV verbandelt sind, dann möge er entsprechend googeln.


Umso schlimmer wäre es (bei enger Verbandelung wie von Dir in den Raum gestellt), wenn dann der LFV NICHT auch dieses Material nutzt wie wir hier, um Angler zu informieren...


----------



## Gunnar. (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Moin moin,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir auch ne andere Frage.
> WARUM liest man sowas wie hier von den Berufsfischern, wo es eindeutig um Angeln und Angler geht .........



 Nach MEINEN Erfahrungen aus dem Bereich der Karpfenangelei :
 ....Kann ja sein das die Berufsfischer ein gutes Verhältnis zu C&R und damit zu diesen Anglern haben..Ob  hier in MV oder BRB  oder SA ..Ich habe bisher in all den Jahren NIE Probleme mit nen Fischer gehabt...... Im Gegenteil - so manche Extrawurscht wurde mir von den Fischern serviert...
 Ich unterstellenmal den Berufsfischern einfach ne pos. Einstellung gegenüber den Anglern


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ....
> Ich unterstellenmal den Berufsfischern einfach ne pos. Einstellung gegenüber den Anglern


Dem würd ich nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen wollen - was aber heisst, Du unterstellst nicht zwangsweise Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden das Gleiche?


----------



## Gunnar. (2. August 2017)

*AW: Bayerische Berufsfischer: Wie gut verkraften Karpfen Catch and Release?*

Hi Thomas,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem würd ich nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen wollen - was aber heisst, Du unterstellst nicht zwangsweise Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden das Gleiche?





 Auf C&R bezogen würden die Verbände die C&Rler am liebsten an der höchsten Rah baumeln sehen. Da ist die Einstellung sehr klar und deutlich.. Da fehlt die Interessenvertretung komplett...


----------

